# Bulova Moon Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Still fancying one of these, does anyone have one, thoughts? Images?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

The strap version as opposed to the braclet was available on line at beaverbrooks over the weekend.

http://www.beaverbrooks.co.uk/0103688/Bulova-Moonwatch-Chronograph-Mens-Watch-/p


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice watch but just too big for me its about 45mm I think. If I had larger wrists I'd consider one. Why on earth did they make it so Big?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> Still fancying one of these, does anyone have one, thoughts? Images?


 I tried my best to forget about this one.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Thoughts......gimme. Not a bad price either [IMG alt="hoto:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_06/photo.gif.498133fde94d8fdfbe6e48958a82e76c.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I still want one, on the bracelet, and it's interesting to hear that UK retailers are starting to stock them. I've found the bracelet version on Klepsoo but have never used them and read mixed reviews. Plenty available from the states though.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im going to get one as the speedie is to small for my wrist


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

It would seem that the original shipment to the UK sold out rapidly but the stock Beaverbrooks have seems to be lasting unless they aren't updating their website which is a possibility.

Personally I would be going for the strap option but I think I'll wait until next year when I can see one in the metal maybe.

considering the price of Bulova's other Precisionist-based offerings I don't think the vfm is that good.


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

I want one - going to part with one of my Arnies for. One - I'm off to NYC next weeks so I'll see what's about over there


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Krispy said:


> I still want one, on the bracelet, and it's interesting to hear that UK retailers are starting to stock them. I've found the bracelet version on Klepsoo but have never used them and read mixed reviews. Plenty available from the states though.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Odd. It seems that the bracelet version has it's lug holes in a different position to the strap version. The bracelet version doesn't have much space for a strap...? :huh:

Bracelet:










Strap:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

MMmm, Tasty that is


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Krispy said:


> Odd. It seems that the bracelet version has it's lug holes in a different position to the strap version. The bracelet version doesn't have much space for a strap...? :huh:
> 
> Bracelet:
> 
> ...


 Hmmmmmm they do look very different sizes dont they?

I wonder if its just an "illusion/camera angle etc" thing?

Saying that....they do look much different!


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

I think they're exactly the same - look where the lugs lign up with the hour markers in the dial


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

lewie said:


> I think they're exactly the same - look where the lugs lign up with the hour markers in the dial


 It's not the lug width, more where the spring bar is placed in between them. There's quite a long thread on WUS called 'Replica Astronaught Watch by Bulova' where the consensus seems to be the bracelet version doesn't leave much space for a nato or 'proper' strap. I usually go for the bracelet version of a watch as I figure it's cheaper and easier to find a strap for it than it would be a bracelet. But, considering the finish on the bracelet on these doesn't seem to match the case, I think I might go for the strap version.

Someone on WUS went to these lengths (based on guestimates!)




























Oh, and apparently the chrono is designed to stop after 60 mins and the left hand minute register is very difficult to read in real life (and the chrono minute hand sweeps). The right hand register is 1/20 seconds which spins for the first 30 seconds and then stops - when the chrono is stopped the 1/20 hand then moves to display the offset. A stolen comparison of the chrono running along with an Omega - the Omega didn't stop after an hour though...










I still want it though!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've just ordered the strap version


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> I've just ordered the strap version


 Where from?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bulova-Special-Edition-Moon-Chronograph-Watch-96B251-/232052380171

Just finding something to sell now to balance the books :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Are you above corruption? I'll offer you a tenner to rig the competition 

I really like the design, but for me, too big, and I'm really not keen on that millisecond subdial. I really don't understand the point of milliseconds on a stopwatch that is being operated by a human. Any fine accuracy the watch has is naturally going to be offset by the human element. Like stopping a casio at 01:00:00. You can do it occasionally, but it is not a consistent thing unless you're some sort of terminator.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> Here : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bulova-Special-Edition-Moon-Chronograph-Watch-96B251-/232052380171
> 
> Just finding something to sell now to balance the books :laugh:


 There are still 2 available. I shall be honorable and stand back. :yes:



hughlle said:


> Are you above corruption? I'll offer you a tenner to rig the competition
> 
> I really like the design, but for me, too big, and I'm really not keen on that millisecond subdial. I really don't understand the point of milliseconds on a stopwatch that is being operated by a human. Any fine accuracy the watch has is naturally going to be offset by the human element. Like stopping a casio at 01:00:00. You can do it occasionally, but it is not a consistent thing unless you're some sort of terminator.


 But it still looks good.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm in a quandary now...was about to pre-order something else and now I can't decide!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It should be here tomorrow


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> There are still 2 available. I shall be honorable and stand back. :yes:
> 
> But it still looks good.


 Not when the chrono is running imo. Watch hands shouldn't spin that fast


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

hughlle said:


> Not when the chrono is running imo. Watch hands shouldn't spin that fast


 Strangely, they only spin for the 1st 30 seconds that the chrono is running for, apparently.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Krispy said:


> I'm in a quandary now...was about to pre-order something else and now I can't decide!


 You will be so jealous tomorrow :baby:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> You will be so jealous tomorrow :baby:


 Not if I order within the next 1hr34mins!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Krispy said:


> Not if I order within the next 1hr34mins!


 :laughing2dw:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Krispy said:


> Strangely, they only spin for the 1st 30 seconds that the chrono is running for, apparently.


 That seems rather odd. Why would you only want to know 10ths of a second for the first 30. Makes that subdial rather pointless imo, if that is indeed the case (if 10ths of a second were of value to you in the first place).


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

hughlle said:


> That seems rather odd. Why would you only want to know 10ths of a second for the first 30. Makes that subdial rather pointless imo, if that is indeed the case (if 10ths of a second were of value to you in the first place).


 It stops after 30 seconds but then moves to the offset once the chrono is stopped to display the final time.

The chrono is also designed to stop after 60 mins too.

I still want one as chronos are just for show anyway, aren't they?!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hughlle said:


> That seems rather odd. Why would you only want to know 10ths of a second for the first 30. Makes that subdial rather pointless imo, if that is indeed the case (if 10ths of a second were of value to you in the first place).


 It goes round so fast you would need to stop it to read the 10ths.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Very odd setup. To save battery no doubt, but would be no use as a chrono for me then (I use mine a LOT for cooking so isn't too practical for me)

I just don't understand the point of a 1/10th dial. Did the original have such a dial or is this just to show off the movements capabilities?

I really do wish it came in a 40-42mm format though. It really is a stunning watch. I can't get enough of the side profile due to that raised crystal.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Krispy said:


> It stops after 30 seconds but then moves to the offset once the chrono is stopped to display the final time.
> 
> The chrono is also designed to stop after 60 mins too.
> 
> I still want one as chronos are just for show anyway, aren't they?!


 You never know when you may need to time a thruster burn







:teethsmile:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You never know when you may need to time a thrust burn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I deleted my inappropriate reply!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Krispy said:


> I deleted my inappropriate reply!


 I fully expected some wag to make a questionable comment :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Krispy said:


> Odd. It seems that the bracelet version has it's lug holes in a different position to the strap version. The bracelet version doesn't have much space for a strap...? :huh:
> 
> Bracelet:
> 
> ...


 Maybe there are two sets of lug holes? Wouldn't be the first watch I've seen like that....


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Roy said:


> It goes round so fast you would need to stop it to read the 10ths.


 The 10the dial on my tissot doesn't move at all until you stop the chrono, then it moves to the appropriate point. It's quite nice to watch.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmmm...my pre-order watch isn't available until mid September. That's, like, ages away. Maybe I need one of these to tide me over...?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I'm rubbish at wrist shots but here you go. I thought it might have been to big but took the risk. It's not, it sits and feels great on the wrist. It's only 40mm across the bezel so looks a lot smaller on the wrist than the 45mm quoted in the specs.

I really like it 

View attachment 9967


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Yep! Very tidy that is..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one, Roy :toot:

Though, obviously, I think it would look better on the bracelet :teethsmile:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Though, obviously, I think it would look better on the bracelet :teethsmile:


 I think it would look better on my wrist...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy, keep your doors & windows securely locked, Davey has got designs on your Bulova...



Davey P said:


> I think it would look better on my wrist...












:laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just noticed watches2u are selling the bracelet version, and it says there are 4 in stock:

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/bulova/96b258-mens-special-edition-moon-black-leather-strap-watch.html

Looks absolutely fantastic, but unfortunately £521 is a bit rich for me. However, other members on here with deeper pockets might be interested :thumbsup:

Edit: They have also got the strap version for £489, with 5 in stock:

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/bulova/96b251-mens-special-edition-moon-black-leather-strap-watch.html


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hmm. Must resist!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

relaxer7 said:


> Hmm. Must resist!


 Yes, sorry mate! :tongue:


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Just noticed watches2u are selling the bracelet version, and it says there are 4 in stock:
> 
> https://www.watches2u.com/watches/bulova/96b258-mens-special-edition-moon-black-leather-strap-watch.html
> 
> ...


 Don't forget the 10% off with promo code "sept10", making the bracelet version £468.90 and the strap version £440.10


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I love mine 

View attachment 9967


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking forward to the next giveaway already... :wink:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Krispy said:


> Looking forward to the next giveaway already... :wink:


 No chance :laughing2dw: Although I am already planning the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Shoughie0 said:


> Don't forget the 10% off with promo code "sept10", making the bracelet version £468.90 and the strap version £440.10


 Still more than I'd be prepared to spend on a single watch, but that's a decent saving for someone out there :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Krispy said:


> Looking forward to the next giveaway already... :wink:


 How about one for the Forum`s most prolific poster  artytime:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> How about one for the Forum`s most prolific poster [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/whistle.gif[/IMG] [IMG alt="artytime:" data-emoticon=""]http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/partytime.gif.fce9776f700f7c555939a7ba8de9913f.gif[/IMG]


 I'm not sure many members would be that receptive of you as a prize? I mean, you do have some odd ways about you...


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You never know when you may need to time a thruster burn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are painful :yes: Carpets are the worst.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't panic Davey Roy planning another Give Away hang on in THERE YOU MIGHT GET LUCKY. .......AGAIN


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Strap version £440 on Amazon atm.

Wonder if the discount code for 20% AUTUMN16 WILL WORK (which would make it £352)?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bulova-Chronograph-Display-Leather-96B251/dp/B01BWO0NG8/ref=sr_1_3?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1473939814&sr=1-3&keywords=bulova+moon+watch

EDIT Not a direct amazon product so code may not work (through watch shop)


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> How about one for the Forum`s most prolific poster  artytime:


 I agree if but only if it's over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Krispy said:


> I'm not sure many members would be that receptive of you as a prize? I mean, you do have some odd ways about you...


 Me odd? I don`t think so, I`m ok me, it`s everyone else around here* that`s weird artytime:



handlehall said:


> I agree if but only if it's over the next 2 weeks.


 No problem & no contest :laugh:

* & I don`t mean where I live :tongue:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Me odd? I don`t think so, I`m ok me, it`s everyone else around that`s weird artytime:
> 
> No problem & no contest :laugh:


 :thumbsup: +1


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

I would so very like to try one, but surely if it's 53mm lug to lug it rules out most people? A large watch is one thing, but when the lugs protrude there's little chance of it ever looking right. A watch for the 8" wrists and above I'd have thought.

If I'm wrong about how it sits I'll be delighted.


----------



## Phil G (Sep 15, 2016)

I have to admit I yielded to temptation a few months ago.and bought the Bulova Moon watch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Phil G said:


> I have to admit I yielded to temptation a few months ago.and bought the Bulova Moon watch.


 Me too, its a great watch :thumbsup:


----------



## JHolmes (Jul 15, 2015)

Hmm not too sure what i think tbh


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

Can a small wrist carry it off? It's a lovely piece, but the size concerns me when straight lugs over 50mm are a no go.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

finally got one, my brother in law lives in fort worth and found one for me for £275 with no import duties or postage to pay... Gotta love a bargain. I've just got to wait until the end of the month now for him to bring it over.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

OldHooky said:


> Can a small wrist carry it off? It's a lovely piece, but the size concerns me when straight lugs over 50mm are a no go.


 I am also interested in how this wears (on the strap) I have seen it at a VERY good price


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Thought I'd show my latest arrival. Bought second hand from over yonder and I must say I'm over the moon with it (ooo, bad pun). I saw Phil G's above and had to have one. It's a weighty beast, but that's no bad thing. The second hand has a lovely smooth sweeping action and the most positive stop/start I've ever experienced on any chronograph. Both straps are top notch but too nice to ruin, so I've swapped it on to a striped Nato (RAF pattern?) which I think complements the look of the watch quite nicely? 

As regards size, it sits perfectly on my 8 1/4" wrist and having a quite flat wrist, the 50+mm lug length doesn't bother me. The only thing that potentially detracts from the watch is it's height; I'm one clumsy egit and I know that at nearly 15 mm tall with 2 mm of crystal exposed at the top, at some point that is going to get chipped  . (Solution, buy another to keep and one to wear!)


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I've got it, its a lovely size for my wrist now to go home and stick it on the bond Zulu I bought from watchgecko with the discount code. Gotta love a bargain. Photos to follow when I get back home


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Mine arrived today, put it straight on a Marathon rubber strap. Bracelet safely tucked away.

Considering the strap is 22mm wide it doesn't look too bad at all.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

£275 delivered if its any use to anyone...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01BWO0NG8/?tag=ho01f-21


----------



## helicopter pat (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, ordered this morning. That is two watches ordered in less than 24Hrs what with the Christopher Ward C9 in their January sale. That is £959 spent or if you look at it another way £905 saved.


----------



## mrT0M (Dec 30, 2011)

Jonesinamillion said:


> £275 delivered if its any use to anyone...https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01BWO0NG8/?tag=ho01f-21


 Great spot, just ordered one, nearly got one when they came out but wasn't 100% sure but at that price!..


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Jonesinamillion said:


> £275 delivered if its any use to anyone...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01BWO0NG8/?tag=ho01f-21


 I bought an almost new one a month or so back....

Paid more than that though!!

I should have waited!


----------



## helicopter pat (Feb 7, 2009)

Well done all who got it at sub £300, now back up to £445.


----------

